# Moving reel seat ...... need to fix.



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

On a 12' Daiwa Beefstick (bought used) - it appears that the reel seat is moving around. I can actually twist the rod while holding the reel in place. 

How do I go about fixing it? Is there a way to get in there and glue it? Maybe just tape the outside ends?

It's not an expensive rod by any means but I certainly don't want to trash it though.

Any ideas?

Will


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Depending on how much space there is between the reel seat and the blank you could possibly drill some holes in the bottom of the reel seat and inject some epoxy in there until the holes are filled up and then sand smooth after it cures. Other than that I would say just strip everything off and start over.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

There didn't seem to be an easy way to strip everything off. Though I haven't really looked that hard either. I almost assumed this was a fairly common occurance with a simple solution.

I should be able to drill out and epoxy it though without much trouble. 

Thanks.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Narfpoint hit it spot on. Get some of the Lamar Ultimate Gel epoxy. That's good stuff for this kind of work because it won't run out like regular liquid epoxy will. If you're really worried about cosmetics, you can tint the epoxy that is used to plug the holes where you drilled it out. It won't be spot on for a match, but it could be close.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Asthetics comes secondary. I will just drill and glue it til it holds.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Hannibal said:


> Asthetics comes secondary. I will just drill and glue it til it holds.


Have you done it yet? I tried it on a rod that i have had for awhle and it works.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

jcreamer said:


> Have you done it yet? I tried it on a rod that i have had for awhle and it works.


Hope it worked out okay. 
The first rod that I tried to fix that way I used gorilla glue and nuff said.
It was messy.


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

Does it have foam grips? If it does I'd try to heat the fore grip with boiling water and a heat gun(careful with the gun) and move it up. If the reelseat is loose, a little heat will break it all the way.
If it's not a fuji seat and there isn't a guide on the butt section I would consider replaceing it too.
This maybe more work than you want to do, but you won't have anymore trouble with it.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Moving Reel Seat*

Had same problem on and old fiberglass that my Dad-in-law left for his ggson and my gson. I didn't want to change the looks too much.

I drilled three holes through the seat where the reel foot sits(it is a spinning reel) and worked epoxy into the holes. I then rotated the seat on the blank to allow the epoxy to spread complete;ly around the rod inside the handle.

I left it overnight and it's solid. I lightly sanded the epoxy level then tinted it with a gold Magic Marker with a light spray of clear over it. It looks great and the hole location will be underneath the reel. JMHO C2


----------

